# He's Getting to be a Massive Mastiff...



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my-he's growing WAY too fast!! Here are pictures taken on Easter and on Tuesday-I am SOOOO glad spring has finally sprung!! 
Here is his new ball the Easter Bunny got him-not a good idea to let him play with it in the house...haha








Here he is So proud of it-he just LOVES it!!
























much more coming...haha


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

A few more yet...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok- thats all folks...when I make a thread I make a thread!!Loaded to the brim!! haha


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

The jowels spread out on the floor! And those shoulders, whoa.  Big dogs are the best.


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so glad the Easter Bunny didn't forget him! LOL

He's so adorable!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

wow... OTIS is almost the same size at UALLIS.. Couple more months and its gunna be tough to tell the difference..


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

HAHA I love how his flappers are getting so long that they hang on the floor!! Of course..that just means more slobber, too- yick!
The Easter Bunny could NEVER forget him- my girl would have been SO mad!! haha
Yep, him and Uallis are much alike..Uallis has a few pounds on Otis, though!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

He's so awesome looking! Do you know how much he weigh?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> He's so awesome looking! Do you know how much he weigh?


He weighed 124 at the vet last Friday.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh gawd he is so handsome!
Nessa


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just love him. He is incredibly sweet looking, I can't get over how 'soft' his eyes are. He is one handsome, handsome guy. Give Otis a hug and kiss for me!

I just love the big dogs. My brother has a St. Bernard male puppy coming in 6 weeks. Dad is 175 and growing, mom is only 110. I am very excited, as I KNOW I will get to dogsit him(I already said, he can come over any time he wants!)...I haven't had a St. in my life since 2006(when Cali passed), I feel like a kid all over again awaiting his arrival. Sorry for the offtopic, can you tell I can't wait to get slobbered on???


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> I just love him. He is incredibly sweet looking, I can't get over how 'soft' his eyes are. He is one handsome, handsome guy. Give Otis a hug and kiss for m!


K I will!!
I just love the big dogs. My brother has a St. Bernard male puppy coming in 6 weeks. Dad is 175 and growing, mom is only 110. I am very excited, as I KNOW I will get to dogsit him(I already said, he can come over any time he want!)...I haven't had a St. in my life since 2006(when Cali passed), I feel like a kid all over again awaiting his arrival. Sorry for the offtopic, can you tell I can't wait to get slobbered on???[/QUOTE]
HAHA Thats great- I miss Otis being so small, but I really love him all big like this too!! I don't see how people don't like to get all slobbered up-it is the greatest thing from these big lugs!! haha I can't wait to hear more about this Saint coming- I just KNOW you will be showing pics, right???haha


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis, great pictures. He is huge. When I see these I think, "and I though my Mac daddy was huge" 

I saw a Sugar Daddy toy in a local pet store and thought of Otis. I smiled. He's gorgeous...and as always, more pics please!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Sugar Daddy Otis, great pictures. He is huge. When I see these I think, "and I though my Mac daddy was huge"
> 
> I saw a Sugar Daddy toy in a local pet store and thought of Otis. I smiled. He's gorgeous...and as always, more pics please!


HAHA he's definitely the Sugar daddy! haha 4dogs3cats showed me that toy last week-I saw it and had to get it..haha Isn't it funny how we are all talking about thinking of each other out in the real world??Does that mean we are on here too much? 
I will be sure to show pictures of him and his new Sugar Daddy Toy!!


----------



## doxies13isenough (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow what a biggg dog... I would not know what to do with him.... How do you pick him up???haha His eyes are so gentle and heart tugging. Hez a looker!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

He is such a beautiful Mastiff!! I love his pictures. I wish he were mine!


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i LOVE the picture of him with the toy under his lip lol. it made me literally laugh out load. and it's just me and the dogs sitting here. lol


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

doxies13isenough said:


> Wow what a biggg dog... I would not know what to do with him.... How do you pick him up???haha His eyes are so gentle and heart tugging. Hez a looker!


Oh it's easy to pick him up. I just use the crane!! haha I can't even remember the last time I picked this boy up!!


LMH said:


> He is such a beautiful Mastiff!! I love his pictures. I wish he were mine!


And I wish Kameha were mine, but I'd have to keep Otis for myself, sorry!!


dane&cockermom said:


> i LOVE the picture of him with the toy under his lip lol. it made me literally laugh out load. and it's just me and the dogs sitting here. lol


HaHa I love how his tongue is sticking out beside it...he was taking a break from playing and just didn't want to put it down, I guess! Glad he made you laugh!


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

What a hansom devil... He is a big boy and I love your pics...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

He's looking great SDO!! What a handsome fella...how old is he now?

Showed the DH the pic, and he was like "Holy cow...I thought Kim was big but this guy could kill with a single paw" lol


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like Otis was eating the easter bunny in the picture with his tongue out!  I LOVE it! I love all of them, he is such an awesome looking dog. Give him a hug from Payton, Lizzy and I.

P.S. What type of ball is that? Maybe I should get one for Payton if it can stand up to Otis's jaws


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Shaina said:


> He's looking great SDO!! What a handsome fella...how old is he now?
> 
> Showed the DH the pic, and he was like "Holy cow...I thought Kim was big but this guy could kill with a single paw" lol


he will be 9 months on the 3rd of April! Oh, and Otis could never kill...haha only his stuffedies!!


volleyballgk said:


> Looks like Otis was eating the easter bunny in the picture with his tongue out!  I LOVE it! I love all of them, he is such an awesome looking dog. Give him a hug from Payton, Lizzy and I.


Thank You! Gave him huhz from you already!! haha


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> he will be 9 months on the 3rd of April! Oh, and Otis could never kill...haha only his stuffedies!!


Oh he didn't think Otis was mean or anything (how could anyone think badly of that face), but was just referring to the clumsiness that comes with growing so fast...Kim lost control of her own feet for about a month when she hit a growth spurt, lol.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Oh he didn't think Otis was mean or anything (how could anyone think badly of that face), but was just referring to the clumsiness that comes with growing so fast...Kim lost control of her own feet for about a month when she hit a growth spurt, lol.


HAHA I know he didn't really think he was mean- like you said how could he?? He was SO clumsy as a puppy! His feet were WAAAAY to big for his body! He's get to running so fast that his feet would be ahead of his body and he'd have no idea hoe to get stopped! SOOOO funny! haha


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> HAHA I know he didn't really think he was mean- like you said how could he?? He was SO clumsy as a puppy! His feet were WAAAAY to big for his body! He's get to running so fast that his feet would be ahead of his body and he'd have no idea hoe to get stopped! SOOOO funny! haha


Oh that had to be hilarious to watch -- as long as you weren't standing in his path  

Ruuuuuuun!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Oh that had to be hilarious to watch -- as long as you weren't standing in his path
> 
> Ruuuuuuun!


HAHA- it was easy to get out of his way then--it's now when it's hard to! Best thing is to just close your eyes and stand still- he'll swoop left or right at the very last second!! haha!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

How old is Otis? He can visit and paly with Lennox anytime! 

-n


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> How old is Otis? He can visit and paly with Lennox anytime!
> 
> -n


He will be 9 months in a few days!! I would LOVE for them to be able to play together!! Too bad we are on opposite sides of the country!! Maybe you and LMH could get together and he and Kameha could play!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> HAHA Thats great- I miss Otis being so small, but I really love him all big like this too!! I don't see how people don't like to get all slobbered up-it is the greatest thing from these big lugs!! haha I can't wait to hear more about this Saint coming- I just KNOW you will be showing pics, right???haha


Oh, you know there will be loads of pictures(have to balance out all my Riley threads a bit LOL). I am really close to my brother, so even though the pup wont be living here...I have feeling he will be around a lot. He is a youngin' right now, but gorgeous already. I did tell my brother he will need to trade his car in for a size up, I don't know how long the pup will fit in his current one

I can't believe Otis is 124, wasn't he 70 pounds in Jan.? He grew fast!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Otis pics are some of my favorites.  He's so beautiful. I just got Finn that same ball, just a smaller size!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> He will be 9 months in a few days!! I would LOVE for them to be able to play together!! Too bad we are on opposite sides of the country!! Maybe you and LMH could get together and he and Kameha could play!


Only 9 months and 124LBs! Geez. How big is he supposed to get? How big was his dad? 
I know. Even going down to So Cal to meet Kameha is a bit of a drive. I wish they live in No Cal. Then we can meet in half way!


----------



## caveman (Mar 16, 2008)

otis is a good looking boy!

the pic with the stick looks real familiar.


vaughn


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> Only 9 months and 124LBs! Geez. How big is he supposed to get? How big was his dad?
> I know. Even going down to So Cal to meet Kameha is a bit of a drive. I wish they live in No Cal. Then we can meet in half way!


His dad was 240 and him mom was 185...I am sure that he will surpass his mom, just hoping he dosen't reach his dad My other boy was 190 at max-that was enough...240 oh my..either way it will be so much fun!!



caveman said:


> otis is a good looking boy!
> 
> the pic with the stick looks real familiar.
> 
> ...


Thank You- the boy LOVES sticks- soon he will need a whol limb to chew on!! haha


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

As my Dad would say "RASS CLART!!!" (WHAT THE!!).LOL

SDO he is beautiful and enormous,luv him.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Yay! Otis! He's more and more huggable every day. I love the toy dangling, too. And how his big massive paws are holding onto those little, teeny sticks.


----------



## lives4dogshows (Mar 29, 2008)

He is so cute! I love that picture of him with the toy! How much does he weighh?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you Dom and MyCharlie!! I feel like I have to show you guys pictures all of the time becasue he is STILL growing- and is not going to stop anytime soopn!! I know, you mind...haha NOT!! Sorry, no lipstick in this thread, either...


lives4dogshows said:


> He is so cute! I love that picture of him with the toy! How much does he weighh?


Thank You- he was 124 last Friday.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


>


This is the best photo ever! De-limbed, and soon to be decapitated.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> This is the best photo ever! De-limbed, and soon to be decapitated.


HAHA- great attention to detail, Curb!! haha- the leg got eaten (found it in a pile in the yard) and the head has been to the stuftie Emergency Room for some reinforcement. This is his favorite one- I am trying to make it last!! Poor guy-wish I had 10 more...I'd need them!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Sorry, no lipstick in this thread, either...



I noticed  but I didn't know if you were getting sick of hearing about poor Otis' lipstick so I didn't mention it. 

You know, I've heard a good way to weigh your dog is to get on the scale by yourself, then pick up your dog and get back on and subtract to get the difference. Since he keeps growing, maybe that would be a better way to get his weight (since everyone keeps asking) than taking him to the vet?  HAHA!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

MyCharlie said:


> I noticed  but I didn't know if you were getting sick of hearing about poor Otis' lipstick so I didn't mention it.!


No, actually he's kept it out of his pictures lately...maybe Otis has heard you peeps talk about him and is a bit embarrassed, IDK...



> You know, I've heard a good way to weigh your dog is to get on the scale by yourself, then pick up your dog and get back on and subtract to get the difference. Since he keeps growing, maybe that would be a better way to get his weight (since everyone keeps asking) than taking him to the vet?  HAHA!


Hmm...since you are the brilliant one that thought of that one, you come on over here and weigh him like that- I will video for all of DF to see!! haha


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Thank you Dom and MyCharlie!! I feel like I have to show you guys pictures all of the time becasue he is STILL growing- and is not going to stop anytime soopn!!


Hey u know me a photo per minute would be just fine,i love my big lad


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

That wouldn't work, they can't pick him up.  They could put 4 scales on the ground, put one paw on each, and add up the weights. lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Love the stuffed animal hanging out of those giant jowls. LOL Great Pictures again. 
Carsten has the same ball. He loves his too. It has done a bit of damage on my hardwood floors though, having him crazily chase it around. LOL


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

He is getting so big and handsome too! 

I was hoping that you'd post pictures of Otis with his Easter present!

What kind of toy is it? It looks like something Eddie and Uallis would enjoy so I'd have to get two of them...lol

As for the weighing thing...I'd actually *pay* to watch someone pick Otis up to weigh him...LOL...its takes two people just to lift Uallis's front paws to help him in the bathtub for a bath...


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 8, 2008)

He is a great looking guy. My friends and looking into getting a mastiff, I guess I should tell them about old handsome Otis.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> As for the weighing thing...I'd actually *pay* to watch someone pick Otis up to weigh him...LOL...its takes two people just to lift Uallis's front paws to help him in the bathtub for a bath...


That is one big, big dog. Riley is half the weight of Otis(just weighed him today, 62.4 pounds), and he is starting to move towards the, can't pick up with ease stage. He is spoiled and still expects to be lifted into the car, that will have to change soon. You would have to be crazy to attempt Otis or Uallis's!

Although, it sure would be fun to watch.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> That is one big, big dog. Riley is half the weight of Otis(just weighed him today, 62.4 pounds), and he is starting to move towards the, can't pick up with ease stage. He is spoiled and still expects to be lifted into the car, that will have to change soon. You would have to be crazy to attempt Otis or Uallis's!
> 
> Although, it sure would be fun to watch.


I remember having to pick up Kameha to get in the back. Then one day it was as if he knew he was a big boy and should not be getting help from mommy, and he just started jumping up by himself. Before that I always had to lift his back legs to get in.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> Carsten has the same ball. He loves his too. It has done a bit of damage on my hardwood floors though, having him crazily chase it around. LOL


Yeah, Otis is only allowed his outside! he was gettingWAY too outta hand in the house- when I threw it outside he cried..I;m so cruel!! haha But he really does love it!!



Mdawn said:


> What kind of toy is it? It looks like something Eddie and Uallis would enjoy so I'd have to get two of them...lol
> 
> As for the weighing thing...I'd actually *pay* to watch someone pick Otis up to weigh him...LOL...its takes two people just to lift Uallis's front paws to help him in the bathtub for a bath...


It's a Jolly Ball-10" the largest one-Got it from Ebay. Let me know if you want to findone or two and don't Ebay. I take him to the groomer to get a bath now- he's too big for me to bath alone- its just SOOO much easier. This summer I can do it---outside!


JayBarnes said:


> He is a great looking guy. My friends and looking into getting a mastiff, I guess I should tell them about old handsome Otis.


Absolutely. Tell them to expect losts of slime, snoring and farting! I find slobber from top to bottom in this house- and he is still a puppy! Also, suggest they have no coffee table-the Mastiff Zoomies take up a lot of room!! haha


Rough_Collies2008 said:


> That is one big, big dog. Riley is half the weight of Otis(just weighed him today, 62.4 pounds), and he is starting to move towards the, can't pick up with ease stage. He is spoiled and still expects to be lifted into the car, that will have to change soon. You would have to be crazy to attempt Otis or Uallis's!
> 
> Although, it sure would be fun to watch.


Yeah, Otis STILL expects to be picked up into my Jeep-I am going to get him a ramp so the poor boy won't have to jump-what a spoiled brat!


LMH said:


> I remember having to pick up Kameha to get in the back. Then one day it was as if he knew he was a big boy and should not be getting help from mommy, and he just started jumping up by himself. Before that I always had to lift his back legs to get in.


Oh I wish my boy would figure that one out!! haha Probably after I buy the ramp he'll want to jump in!!

Thank you all for loving my boy- he has a hundred aunties and uncles and he dosen't even know it!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> It's a Jolly Ball-10" the largest one-Got it from Ebay. Let me know if you want to findone or two and don't Ebay. I take him to the groomer to get a bath now- he's too big for me to bath alone- its just SOOO much easier. This summer I can do it---outside!


I found one on Amazon. Uallis already has a Jolly Ball Push and Play. Both dogs love it. 

I've called about taking Uallis to the groomer for a bath before. It would have cost $50 so I said to heck with it...and Uallis still gets baths in the tub. He got one the other day and is already stinky and needs another one...


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> I've called about taking Uallis to the groomer for a bath before. It would have cost $50 so I said to heck with it...and Uallis still gets baths in the tub. He got one the other day and is already stinky and needs another one...


Really, $50? That seems a bit much for his kind of coat...I wonder if they charge more because of his size. The collies are $60, but I can see the reasoning behind that!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

The lady that dog sat Snoopy last week pays $45 just to get her dog shaved down when the hair gets long.  I told her about the place I take Snoopy to which is only $32.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

When I called she asked me specifically what kind of Mastiff he is and wanted to know how big. So it must be on size. But I'm not going to pay $50 just for him to get a bath that I can do myself. Like you said, he has a short coat that doesn't require anything special done to it, just a simple bath and brush. 

I was thinking that it would cost 25-30 dollars or something, which would be worth it to me...not 50 though...

Sorry to take your thread OT, SDO...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Really, $50? That seems a bit much for his kind of coat...I wonder if they charge more because of his size. The collies are $60, but I can see the reasoning behind that!


Damn, I remember at Petco I was charging a woman with a Rhodesian Ridgeback and her total came out to $150.00! I was shocked, I asked the manager about this and they said that it is the correct cost because of his weight and size. In my head I was yelling "Thats Bull S*it!
Nessa


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

He is so big! I would love a big dog-maybe!!!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> I found one on Amazon. Uallis already has a Jolly Ball Push and Play. Both dogs love it.
> 
> I've called about taking Uallis to the groomer for a bath before. It would have cost $50 so I said to heck with it...and Uallis still gets baths in the tub. He got one the other day and is already stinky and needs another one...


Yeah, I am goning to also get him the regular Jolly ball- the Huge one for youtside.
$50 is CRAZY!!! I spent only $18 on Otis this last time for a bath, cry and nail clip- On Bruttus Ithe most I spent was $28 and he weighed 190. I would never spend $50 just for a bath! $30 is well worth it, though!!


meg&bernie said:


> He is so big! I would love a big dog-maybe!!!!


haha If you say you maybe want a big dog, you probably would say No to an Extra-Large dog like Otis!! He will weigh between 200-220 full size- definitely something to think about beofr you want one of these guys!! HAHA


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

> His dad was 240 and him mom was 185


240!? Geeeez. Good luck! I can't even imagine handling a 240 animal... 140~150 is enough for me...

-n


----------



## katthevamp (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh looky, no lipstick today. >.<

He's awesome, though.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> 240!? Geeeez. Good luck! I can't even imagine handling a 240 animal... 140~150 is enough for me...
> 
> -n


Isn't Lennox gonna be bigger than 150? THought Tosas got huge, too...


katthevamp said:


> Oh looky, no lipstick today. >.<
> 
> He's awesome, though.


HAHA not today in pictures but yes in real life- things always hangin out!! haha Thank You


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> HAHA not today in pictures but yes in real life- things always hangin out!! haha Thank You


LMAO, you sound like me when I describe Rhiatta. His thing is always hanging out, and with a horse, you can't miss it. I will never forget my little niece was helping 'clean' the paddocks(kids, will do anything at that age), and Rhiatta was 'letting loose'. Long story short, she saw it, crouched down, put her hands on her knees, tilted her head and just looked at it...with her big blue eyes just popping out of her head. LOL I was laughing so hard, she was so shocked by it!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> LMAO, you sound like me when I describe Rhiatta. His thing is always hanging out, and with a horse, you can't miss it. I will never forget my little niece was helping 'clean' the paddocks(kids, will do anything at that age), and Rhiatta was 'letting loose'. Long story short, she saw it, crouched down, put her hands on her knees, tilted her head and just looked at it...with her big blue eyes just popping out of her head. LOL I was laughing so hard, she was so shocked by it!


HAHAHAHA That is too funny. Sounds like the first time my little girl saw Otis hanging! haha She actually went to touch it though..ewwww.. I yelled "Abby" just in time! Oh boy-Otis' is big enough hanging out- couldn't even imagine a horse HAHA


----------



## katthevamp (Aug 7, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Isn't Lennox gonna be bigger than 150? THought Tosas got huge, too...
> 
> HAHA not today in pictures but yes in real life- things always hangin out!! haha Thank You


*Snort* Remind never to get a dude dog.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

> Sugar Daddy Otis said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Lennox gonna be bigger than 150? THought Tosas got huge, too...
> ...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> > Lennox's dad is about 150 range so I expect him to be about the same. Yeah some Tosa's get huge, close to or more than 200LBs but that's a but too big for the breed standard. Besides, too big Tosas are not always the healthy ones.
> >
> > -n
> 
> ...


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> naoki said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the info- I am hoping Otis stays under 200- but it dosen't look like he will..haha My old boy was only 190 at his heaviest, so I am up for the challenge! Me at 130 and Otis at 200...I can see it now!! haha It's all in the training-which I am really working on now that the weather is nicer and I can get out with him and my 3 year old more! YAY!
> ...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> Sugar Daddy Otis said:
> 
> 
> > I've actually never seen EM bigger than 200LBs. All EM i have seen were smaller than that. If he gets more than 200LBs, (well, it's likely.) hope he'll stay healthy though. (I'm sure he will)
> ...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> LMAO, you sound like me when I describe Rhiatta. His thing is always hanging out, and with a horse, you can't miss it. I will never forget my little niece was helping 'clean' the paddocks(kids, will do anything at that age), and Rhiatta was 'letting loose'. Long story short, she saw it, crouched down, put her hands on her knees, tilted her head and just looked at it...with her big blue eyes just popping out of her head. LOL I was laughing so hard, she was so shocked by it!


We had a couple guys like that too -- geldings even. One would let loose every time you groomed him, or even scratched at him with your fingers...it was kinda weird lol



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> HAHAHAHA That is too funny. Sounds like the first time my little girl saw Otis hanging! haha She actually went to touch it though..ewwww.. I yelled "Abby" just in time! Oh boy-Otis' is big enough hanging out- couldn't even imagine a horse HAHA


LOL - that's hilarious SDO


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

HAHA What can I say, I have a happy boy!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shaina said:


> We had a couple guys like that too -- geldings even. One would let loose every time you groomed him, or even scratched at him with your fingers...it was kinda weird lol


Rhiatta is a gelding too, but he was castrated late...he still doesn't realize he can't have babies(my vet believes previous owners may have bred him prior to castration without telling me).

In fact, he mounted Texas, my other gelding the other day....and it was definitely not a dominance thing.

He has opened gates to get with mares before...etc. the whole nine yards. I talked with my vet about it, but beyond these 'events' that happen every so often, he is far from a 'studdly' male. 

SDO, Your boy will be just fine, I know you are really careful about what you do with him.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

> his dad is 4 and very healthy. I am very careful about how hard and long he plays and what surface he walks on, etc...I am very cautious with hips and joints-My old boy lived to be 10 with no joint or hip issues-I am very proud of that.


That's awesome. I hate to see EMs having hip probelms and walks funny. It's a sad thing to see. 
Do you give Otis some supplements? I give Lennox supplements. 

-n


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> That's awesome. I hate to see EMs having hip probelms and walks funny. It's a sad thing to see.
> Do you give Otis some supplements? I give Lennox supplements.
> 
> -n


Glucosamine and Fish oil. Glucosamine did the job for my old boy, and I am hoping it will do the same with Otis.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Glucosamine and Fish oil. Glucosamine did the job for my old boy, and I am hoping it will do the same with Otis.


Cool. I bet it'll do the same with your big boy!

-n


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Sigh. I love Otis so much. He is absolutely the most beautiful dog. GREAT pictures! Hugs and kisses for him!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ella'sMom said:


> Sigh. I love Otis so much. He is absolutely the most beautiful dog. GREAT pictures! Hugs and kisses for him!


Thank you Dogmother!


----------

